# SEQ Fishing 2nd/3rd of August



## Franky124 (May 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

With the weekend weather forecasts at the current time, I wouldn't feel safe doing my normal Scarborough venture.

I was just wondering if anyone had any plans for Estuary or Freshwater fishing trip and might be interested in some company!

Best Regards
Frankie


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Franky124 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> With the weekend weather forecasts at the current time, I wouldn't feel safe doing my normal Scarborough venture.
> 
> ...


Not sure where I'm heading at the moment.

Safety aside, I'd say the swell generated from that wind will provide some much needed cover for the bigger snapper which have been MIA in the last month or two.

Last time it was blowing that hard I popped out at the same time as krustayshen. I lasted a total of 3 mins once I got out pass Drury Point, but I was able to conclude that my sounder was indeed waterproof.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Bretto said:


> Not sure where I'm heading at the moment.
> 
> Safety aside, I'd say the swell generated from that wind will provide some much needed cover for the bigger snapper which have been MIA in the last month or two.
> 
> Last time it was blowing that hard I popped out at the same time as krustayshen. I lasted a total of 3 mins once I got out pass Drury Point, but I was able to conclude that my sounder was indeed waterproof.


Yes we both got wet that day, I was out there on Wednesday for my first donut in a long time, but I did notice the water was stirred up and it was not as clear as it has been.

Maybe a Saturday afternoon session would be the way to go but unfortunately I have other plans.


----------

